# Green spotted puffer



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

My brother bought a green spotted puffer....no research....

He has it in a pure freshwater tank right now.
And i think the fish is brackish...

I need some advice on what to do!!! 

I have no clue on what to do with fresh or brackish what should i do??

and my friend got one also and he was wondering if he can have it in a planted aquarium...Will the salt form the brackish water affect the plants?


----------



## toadstoool (Apr 29, 2006)

I got a spotted puffer from a LPS and it was in fresh water put it my tank and it was ok but they are mean little fish they bite the fins off all other fish size makes no differants. I ended up taking it back to the store. I think puffers should be tanked alone they are a cool looking fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

green spotted puffers RE brackish fish and definitely should be kept in brackish tanks. they can even be put in full marine water as adults. they can also be very aggressive and are nasty fin nippers, so a species tank would be best.


----------

